# Online Review Course for Civil PE Exam (April 2012)



## civilized_naah (Dec 2, 2011)

The online review course for the Principles &amp; Practice of Civil Engineering (PE-Civil) exam given in April 2012 will be taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami, P.E., author of the book All in One Civil Engineering PE Exam Guide. The course will be offered over a 2 month period (10 weeks), with two 3-hour meetings each week. The total contact time for the course will be 60 hours. Start date is Tuesday January 31st, 2012. More detailed information is at www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-April2012.html


----------



## civilized_naah (Dec 9, 2011)

The page for the April 2012 course has been updated at http://www.eng.morga...-April2012.html


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 9, 2011)

Is civilized_naah Dr. Goswami?


----------



## geo pe (Dec 17, 2011)

don't know about that, but at the end of course some time right before the exam, Dr. Gaswami offers a question session for free, don't miss that.. it is very helpful!


----------

